# Photo after Gerry's help



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2008)

I've not come close to Gerry or Keith and most likely never will but I think I'm improveing. I just need to get consistent enough to update my web-site.. BTW the bottom Long click is what happens when yopu over do mixing colors..


----------



## gerryr (May 3, 2008)

That's much better Roy.  ISO 200, f/11, 1/25 second.

And now for my next magical act.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 4, 2008)

Great photo, Roy and Gerry!

The second pen is a bit, well, you know. [B)]


----------



## VisExp (May 4, 2008)

Great photo Roy.  I feel that pen photography is an integral part of pen making and showing off your work either on one's website or here on the IAP.  Our products are so small, with such great detail and range of colors, that a good photograph is essential to fully convey the time and care that someone has put into their creation.  Gerry's advice has helped many people improve the photography of their pens, myself included.


----------

